# Wedding makeup technician guides



## malendastill (Jul 27, 2021)

is anyone know about wedding makeup technician guides? I want to open new salon and need some guidance.


----------



## AmbyH (Sep 14, 2021)

I really don't know much about it, but maybe you can just look through all over the internet? I bet there are tons of guide and tutorials on Youtube.


----------

